# Penn State Industries Customer Service



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

That's what I love about living in America, you can pick and choose, based on performance and quality. You obviously made the right choice on this one. It all boils down to company attitude towards customer service. If you live it, and preach it to your employees, you'll flourish and word of mouth will naturally follow. If you could care less, word of mouth will also naturally follow. Thanks for the review. I get my pens from PSI, but that's about it.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have nothing against PSI, but I GREATLY prefer Wynn dust collector filters. They make them for all sorts of collector brands. We've actually done a couple of videos on their filters for the e-magazine. They are one of our sponsors now, but I was using their stuff LONG before they were a sponsor. Dick and Rick Wynn are a father and son who run the company, which is small enough that you actually get to talk to the owners if you email them through the website. Their customer service is a rare thing these days.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I am not the least bit surprised. I bought one of their cyclones a couple years ago and had to call 4 times to get all the parts. At that point, I told them they could just come and get it and suddenly they were helpful. The guy even threw in a Long Ranger remote to appease me. I know a lot of people love them, especially for turning supplies, but I'll be spending my money elsewhere.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

There customer service is weak I agree. I needed a replacement part for my DC the hose from the motor to the plenum. I told him what size and he replied I know which one. Well sent the wrong one too small and was mad at me for it.


----------



## JetDriver (May 23, 2015)

I think your spot on. It is ridiculous that they can't instantly tell you that part X will properly interface with unit Y when they make both parts. I think it speaks to their professionalism and level of customer service and says to me this isn't a company that wants or deserves your business.


----------



## mjh3280 (Nov 1, 2016)

I talked to them on the phone today after getting one email bounced back to me and no response to another after a couple of weeks. I had a number of questions about a Tempest cyclone dust collector. Turns out the person that ran the dust collector department died about a year and a half ago. The customer service person that answered the phone was obviously still shaken by the loss. Sounded like they hadn't replaced the person and instead they were phasing out the department. The person I was transferred to tried to help me the best they could, but it was obvious it wasn't their area of expertise. Like you, I was frustrated, too, that I didn't hear from them in a timely manner after my initial email, but I guess I learned a lesson in that I should maybe cut some people some slack if they don't always meet my expectations. Maybe there's a good reason for it. Anyways, thought you might be interested to know this little back-story!

As the commenter above said…every day above ground is a good day!


----------

